# 2nd Quiz (searchword)



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

*Find 20 things associated with doors.*







__________________________
*
Words as they are solved will appear here

1. frame
2. peephole
3. jamb
4. handle
5. front 
6. threshold
7. french
8. bolt
9. open
10. shut
11. fire 
12. lock
13. metal
14. patio
15. key
16. panel
17. emergency
18. exit
19. entry
20. UPVC*


*Good Luck*


----------



## Annette (Jul 19, 2016)

Frame
Peephole


----------



## Annette (Jul 19, 2016)

Jamb
Handle


----------



## Annette (Jul 19, 2016)

Front
Panel
Fret? Is that door related?


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2016)

Threshold
French
Bolt
Open
Shut


----------



## Stoke 109 (Jul 19, 2016)

Transom


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 19, 2016)

Fire
Lock
Bimetal


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 19, 2016)

Patio


----------



## Stoke 109 (Jul 19, 2016)

Fit


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Annette said:


> Frame
> Peephole


Well done Annette


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Annette said:


> Jamb
> Handle


Well done Annette


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Annette said:


> Front
> Panel
> Fret? Is that door related?


Well done Annette ion front and panel - fret is not there


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Robin said:


> Threshold
> French
> Bolt
> Open
> Shut


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> Transom


Well done Stoke 109


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Fire
> Lock
> Bimetal


Well done Jonsi and it's actually metal


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Patio


Well done Jonsi


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> Fit


Hard luck but fit is not one of the words


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2016)

Emergency


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 19, 2016)

Missed EXIT right at the top there!


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 19, 2016)

Missed a FLY too


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 19, 2016)

...and an ENTRY in the middle


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Robin said:


> Emergency


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Missed EXIT right at the top there!


Yes correct Jonsi well done


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Missed a FLY too


'fraid not Jonsi


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> ...and an ENTRY in the middle


Well done Jonsi


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Just one to get (too easy this week)


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 19, 2016)

Lock is on twice ...12 & 15


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Lock is on twice ...12 & 15


Changed that to key - it's erased now


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

*Clue Time:*

*Type of door*


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 19, 2016)

Still don't see KEY


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Still don't see KEY


Said the answer is erased so I just put in Key.


----------

